# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Robo Recall: le meilleur titre VR du genre!

## vectra

Dans le genre des jeux de combat, je suis un fan inconditionnel de *Sairento*, qui exige une certaine maîtrise et un temps d'apprentissage. Mais si un jeu comme *Robo Recall* vise clairement l'arcade et des mécaniques de jeu plus immédiates, les moyens considérables qui ont été mis sur la table pour son développement en font un jeu VR extrêmement impressionnant. C'est pas possible d'accrocher en VR et de ne pas aimer ce jeu, qui surpasse et enterre bien des autres jeux en la matière -que j'aurais la décence de ne pas citer ici. Tout le monde ne peut pas être Epic Games financé par Oculus.

*Trailer:*



Donc, comme on le devine, une ambiance foutraque où tout est permis, mais dans tous les cas réalisé avec beaucoup de soin et un niveau de finition rarement vu en VR, voire tout court.

*Gameplay:*



Donc, c'est très arcade, mais pour autant ça reste skillé malgré tout. On a accès à 4 armes différentes choisies en début de mission, ce qui laisse le choix en termes de tactique. Dans tous les cas, on peut utiliser ses armes comme projectiles (bombes même), retourner les balles adverses, utiliser les robots légers comme boucliers, projectiles, armes contondantes, et même casser les robots légers soi-même. Les éléments du décor permettent d'augmenter les dégats quand on lance un robot la tête dans un poteau par exemple.
Niveau offensif, on peut refaire dix fois le même niveau sans utiliser les mêmes armes, et les achievements propres à chaque niveau incitent d'ailleurs à certains exploits de ce genre.

Niveau déplacement, là encore, c'est du foutraque permissif. On se déplace au joystick (*Skyrim*, *Pavlov*...) ET au téléport. Comme dans *Raw Data*, on peut se téléporter derrière un ennemi qui avait commencé à nous tirer dessus afin de l'exécuter à courte portée dans la nuque. L'avantage est que les arènes sont toujours très vastes et complètement ouvertes, pleines d'éléments, couverts, sur-niveaux (etc). Et elles changent entre chaque vague surtout.

Pour les allergiques à l'anglais, le jeu est intégralement traduit et doublé en français, même si la VO a sans-doute plus de charme. L'ambiance sonore est particulièrement réussie, entre les musiques adaptées à la situation ( https://soundcloud.com/epicgames/sets/robo-recall-ost ) et les voix off des IAs alliées qui commentent vos exploits ou donnent des instructions.

La durée de vie est honnête. Moi qui suis pas très bon et qui ait besoin d'upgrade d'armes, j'en suis à presque 4 heures pour 32% du jeu. 

On peu regretter que les épées & sabres ne soient pas implémentés. En contrepartie, le soin accordé au corps-à-corps est hallucinant. Ca compense largement, et ça laisse à *Sairento* ou *Raw Data* de bonnes raisons de se faire acheter (je les aime tous les deux).

Bref: must have absolu pour les possesseurs de Rift, et à envisager sérieusement pour les autres grâce à Revive, sous réserve de bonne compatibilité.

----------


## Jefiban

Clairement pour moi une grosse claque VR. C'est très beau, très dynamique et terriblement fun. Avec un peu de budget et un studio de talent voilà ce qu'on peut faire! A ne surtout pas manquer!

----------


## vectra

Bon, j'ai réussi à battre le boss en 4h20 de jeu.
Ca paraît court, mais ça fait pas mal de sessions quand-même (sachant qu'on joue debout et qu'on s'agite partout).
J'ai couvert moins de 40% des achievements à couvrir, qui débloquent des mods d'armes: j'ai donc encore un certain potentiel de rejouabilité. D'autant que 'la petite partie viteuf' sur un niveau, ça ne se refuse pas vu la diversité des approches possibles.

Je suis un petit peu déçu que le jeu se plie "aussi vite", mais ça a été des heures d'un plaisir vidéoludique vraiment rare. Ca n'empêche pas que le nombre d'ennemis et de niveaux est un peu trop limité: la qualité est vraiment là, le feeling est sans pareil, mais l'étendue du contenu est un peu décevante. Quand je vois qu'ils ont claqué le budget de Gear of Wars 1 dans Robo Recall, je suis un petit peu circonspect.

Malgré tout, ça reste le top 1 de mes jeux VR: ceux que j'ai essayé n'arrivent pas à ce niveau.

----------


## vectra

Hé, y'a des mods!

https://roborecall.org/category/roborecall-mods/

Pas dommage, si ça peut étendre la durée de vie...

----------


## Alys

Je viens d'acheter ce jeu et il est putain de génial.

Une question pour les éventuels connaisseurs : on joue à deux sur le même compte Oculus. Est-il possible de trouver un moyen pour différencier "qui a fait quoi" dans le tableau des_ high scores_ ?
Parce que la vie n'a pas la même saveur sans concours de bites  ::lol::

----------

